# Ready for Prime Time: IE9 RC



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Download it here http://windows.microsoft.com/ie9

Choose the correct Windows version and save the download to your desktop
When you run the setup, it will want a lot of programs/systems closed&#8230; let the installer close everything.
After it is installed, you will have to reboot the computer. This will take some time as it reloads and restarts a number of processes.
If you are running Windows 7 64 bit, it will install a 32bit and 64 bit version of the release candidate.
Spend some time with the screen that opens on first use.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Larry, I have the Eval. copy, Build 7601 installed on Win7. Will this update or do I need to uninstall first?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

LarryFlowers said:


> Download it here http://windows.microsoft.com/ie9
> 
> *Choose the correct Windows version *and save the download to your desktop
> When you run the setup, it will want a lot of programs/systems closed&#8230; let the installer close everything.
> ...


Windows XP is not one of the correct Windows versions.

...and isn't this still a release candidate version of IE9, not a full release?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

billsharpe said:


> Windows XP is not one of the correct Windows versions.
> 
> ...and isn't this still a release candidate version of IE9, not a full release?


It is a Release Candidate, and it will never be released for XP. Windows 7 and Vista SP2 only.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

dennisj00 said:


> Larry, I have the Eval. copy, Build 7601 installed on Win7. Will this update or do I need to uninstall first?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


It will upgrade.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

billsharpe said:


> Windows XP is not one of the correct Windows versions.
> 
> ...and isn't this still a release candidate version of IE9, not a full release?


It is a (R)elease (C)andidate, though as with virtually every IE RC in the past, it is feature complete and there are rarely any changes unless they stumble across something that's a real problem.

XP will get no more love from Microsoft.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

I like the look, now let's see how well it works.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

How do you turn on tracking protection?


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Marlin Guy said:


> How do you turn on tracking protection?


Bueller?... Bueller?


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Tracking Protection:

Open Internet Explorer 9.
Got to Tools
Select Manage Add Ons
You will see this picture

You can also go here http://ie.microsoft.com/testdrive/Browser/TrackingProtectionLists/Default.html
for additional lists to subscribe to.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Mainstream Support for WinXP ended in 2009. Extended Support is still available for corporations, though.

Windows XP Service Pack 3
Mainstream Support End: April 14, 2009
Extended Support End: April 8, 2014

Vista's Mainstream support ends April 10, 2012. Check http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/products/lifecycle for more info.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

LarryFlowers said:


> Tracking Protection:
> 
> Open Internet Explorer 9.
> Got to Tools
> ...


Thanks.
It's been so long since I've used IE that I was pretty lost on this.


----------

